
Over 750k applications for US birth certificate copies exposed online - LinuxBender
https://techcrunch.com/2019/12/09/birth-certificate-applications-exposed/
======
LinuxBender
How many of these are "accidental", meaning, how many S3 bucket leaks have
used incompetence as a disguise to transfer or sell sensitive data and provide
a plausible excuse?

~~~
quantified
I don't want to think about it.

